# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  CAFÉ MIZUKI - Cafe ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Nằm trên con phố Nguyễn Tuân – Café Mizuki với Mặt tiền quán bé nhỏ xinh xinh có thể không làm nhiều bạn chú ý, nhưng bên trong là một không gian đẹp để bạn khám phá, ngắm nghía và thưởng thức nét hiện đại hợp “xì tai” của các bạn trẻ Hà Nội !




       Café Mizuki được thiết kế theo phong cách tuổi ( TEEN ) và phong cách ( Nhật Bản) với những tông màu chủ đạo hồng phấn, màu cam nhạt, những mảng tường được vẽ theo nội dung của một câu chuyện tình đẹp, trong sáng về tuổi teen chúng mình. Café Mizuki mang đến cho những người thân yêu của bạn một không gian thật thoải mái nhưng vô cùng ấm áp




Đặc biệt hơn khi đến với Café Mizuki các bạn còn có cơ hội được tiếp xúc với người Nhật với nền văn hóa Nhật và cả đồ ăn Nhật như Sushi, Gyudon, Onigiri...

 
            Hãy đến Café Mizuki để cảm nhận hương vị đặc biệt của các loại Mocktail được kết hợp giữa nhiều vị trái cây thơm ngon. Các loại đồ uống đặc biệt như : Café, sinh tố, đồ ăn nhật… và còn có các món ăn nhanh như: như nem chua rán, khoai tây chiên, khoai lang tẩm socola, nem nướng...





            Hãy đến với Café Mizuki để tận hưởng những giây phút đầy ý nghĩa và chia sẽ từng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc với bạn bè và những người thân yêu, teen nhé!

Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ !


 CAFÉ MIZUKI

ĐC : 30 Nguyễn Tuân – Thanh Xuân – HN.

ĐT : 0945 000 627 ( Chị Thủy )


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Mizuki_


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

có cả doremon nữa kìa

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

